

Dawn, a Docker based PaaS in Ruby - archseer
https://github.com/dawn/dawn

======
jetblackio
Looks interesting. How would you say it compares with Deis.io?

~~~
archseer
One of the authors here. Deis is better at the moment, supporting clusters, as
well as being coreOS based (which is one of our goals as well). Back in
october/november, when the project was started, we were ahead for some time,
but I ran out of time to work on it. So recently, I found more time and ended
up open-sourcing it, hoping to get more contributors onboard.

~~~
gregwebs
Have you considered joining forces with Deis or is there a difference in
philosophy for the projects?

~~~
archseer
Yes, we technically could collaborate with Deis, though they a different
programming language (python). I also have a few concerns doing major
contributions, since Deis developers' company basically makes money off of
Deis via consulting -- I'd probably prefer to join the Flynn camp
([https://flynn.io/](https://flynn.io/)).

~~~
jipiboily
Flynn raised money, so I guess it could be considered as making money, too? :)

------
jipiboily
How does it compare to another PaaS in Ruby:
[https://github.com/tombh/peas](https://github.com/tombh/peas) ?

Just curious :)

~~~
archseer
Peas seems to be less feature complete. We use Heroku's logplex for storing
the logs (something peas doesn't do yet, they do have a development branch
that uses mongodb for that), and we also store the github repositories on the
server, like Heroku does, while peas requires you to use a separate
repository. We also work as a multi-tenant system (although admittedly,
accounts need to be pre-seeded right now), while peas has no notion of users.
I like tombh's work though, I just wanted to release my own system, since it
predates peas.

tl;dr: Peas offers a few less features, but is more lightweight.

~~~
tombh
Hey thanks, I like your work too :)

